# WTB Seiko Tuna



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys

I did have a Seiko Tuna years ago but sold it and now I just fancy trying one again so has anyone got one they will sell, it needs to be in superb

condition with a scratch free crystal.

Thanks


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure if @Trigger has one for sale.


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Faze but his is the Darth Automatic and I am looking for the more common Quartz which I should have stated


----------

